# Looking for a job



## meeranair (Feb 20, 2014)

_hello,

I' m a fresher and very eagerly looking forward to work in australia.
could you please suggest me what to start with currently in India.
once I get assured of getting job planning to apply for visa. _


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Meera, 
Please go through the Immigration Australia (type in google) website carefully and understand the process. The process is very clearly explained and will help you determine you chances of getting the VISA. Then determine if your trade / occupation is in the SOL. If it is there then it is easier to get the VISA.

SecondIy, no one can assure you of a Guaranteed employment in the entire world. Interview maybe but not a job. Anyone promising 100% job placement is taking a leap of faith. 

I suggest that you try to connect with the Migration agents in India (Eg. Opulentus or z in the end). They generally charge about 70-100 k extra over the standard VISA fees and also have links with the employers for a sit through to interviews at least (though job cannot be promised). In some cases, I have heard that candidates going through them have landed here with a job itself.

All the best.


----------

